# Looking for a breeder in AL



## Kiraiko (Apr 30, 2011)

So I've finally moved out to a place where I can get a dog and I can finally get my dream dog, a GSD. I've been in love with them since I got a mix when I was 8, she passed away a few years ago and I moved into an apartment and couldn't have a big dog (so I opted for a cat)

So, I'm looking for a breeder here in AL. I'm not looking for a show dog, I'm not concerned with looks as long as it's not ugly or deformed. I'm more concerned with health and temperament, a good pet that I could do obedience training with, as thats what I used to do with Roxie, my mix. Health is important because I dont have the money to get a pup and it grow up and have health issues that will cost me thousands of dollars, I can afford regular vet bills, but not outrageous surgeries and I would be heartbroken if I had to put the poor thing up for adoption and hope some one who can afford what it needs comes along, or put it down. and temperament is VERY important. It will be around children 7 & 8 years old (they do know how to behave with animals but they're still kids), cats, and two other dogs. I'm not interested in breeding or showing the dog, it will be fixed as soon as it's old enough. I also dont have the money to pay $1000 for a champion line dog. I just want a good dog lol

And as I said, I'm looking for a breeder, I've considered adopting from a shelter and that would be fine with a mixed breed but with german shepherd, I'm leery of getting a pup and not knowing anything about its background. I've never been able to go out and look at a litter, pick a pup, and get it (my parents didn't believe in buying dogs) and I really want to do just that.


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum!

Would you be willing to travel out of Alabama? There are some really good breeders I know of in TN and GA.

Also, don't count out shelters and rescue.

One more thing, most reputable breeders, which is what you need if you're going to buy and not adopt, are over $1000 in the southeast. So knowing that, think about it. I mean, if you spend under $1000, the more likely the quality will be lower than a pup you spend $1200 on.

Any way, here are some breeders you might want to consider:
Kennel Seeblick German Shepherd Dogs,imported dogs, schutzhund training

I'll see if I can find some more.


----------



## Kiraiko (Apr 30, 2011)

well i got curious last night and started looking around and none of the shelters around here, nor the alabama GSD rescue have what I'm looking for anyway :\ there are one or two mixes at local shelters but thats about it there and all the dogs at the GSD rescues aren't good with kids or aren't good with cats or have health problems. so even if i wanted to get a dog from a rescue or shelter, there are none around here that have what i'm looking for.

i had a friend of mine who shows GSDs out in TX that for a pet quality pup (which is what i'm looking for) it'll be anywhere from $800-$1200 so i'm aware of that price range. i dont care if the pup is from champion show schutz, or agilty lines, i'm more concerned with general health and temperament. 

as for traveling outside of AL, I'd kind of prefer not to, but i will if i find the right breeder. i live in central alabama so its not like i'm close to any of the other borders, its a two hour drive no matter which way i go and i'd only go out there if i was sure i was going to be coming back with a puppy, as much as gas costs now a days i wouldn't be willing to drive back and forth multiple times.

and thanks for the link, ill take a look! but it looks like those dogs are mainly schutz lines and i'd probably need a med or low drive dog


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Kiraiko said:


> but it looks like those dogs are mainly schutz lines and i'd probably need a med or low drive dog


Having drive is not a line thing, it's a breed thing. All german shepherds have some sort of drive. (More experienced members correct me if I'm wrong)

I do recommend a working breeder because of the price range and nerves (again, correct me if I'm wrong). 

Here is one breeder in TN that should be willing to work with you:
www.sequoyahgermanshepherds.com

In fact, sequoyah has a litter of puppies available right now. They also have an older dog available too if you want to go that route.

If you don't want to drive, I recommend having a pup shipped to you or you can ask if they'll deliver to you. I still think it might be cheaper to drive, but I haven't done the math, it's just a guess.

Good luck on finding the perfect pup!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Often, you can find non-advertised litters by contacting, or even better visiting, clubs. Schutzhund clubs, obedience clubs, and GSD breed clubs are great places to start. I know one of my schutzhund club members just had a litter yesterday.

Several of our club members have dogs from Norris K9, Home, NorrisNK9 Shepherds, German Shepherds,Alabama kennel,European
I think most of them are living as house pets that also do schutzhund.


----------



## Kiraiko (Apr 30, 2011)

thanks for the link! 

yes i plan on contacting the GSDCA to see if they know of anyone, but this weekend is the first chance i've had to really sit down and start the long search. i plan on emailing the contacts for the three alabama GSD clubs. i'm in no hurry on this pup so i plan on searching high and low, i just thought this forum would be a good place to put a line out as well.

GSD FAn - yes, i know all GSD have drive, but certain lines bred for certain purposes have more drive than others, and i've noticed german line dogs are especially driven. and i've seen sequoyah around, i plan on contacting her, even if i dont get a pup, i've had friends of mine that show dogs tell me that sometimes, contacting a good breeder can really help since they can usually point you in a good direction.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Kiraiko said:


> ..... but certain lines bred for certain purposes have more drive than others, and i've noticed german line dogs are especially driven


Definitely visit clubs and meet these dogs. Many, many are super house dogs. 
My boy Ari is nearly perfect at home. Calm, well mannered, doesn't even bark at people that walk by. He can be a bit of a baby monster on the schutzhund field.
It is not his "drive" but rather his ability to react appropriately that makes him such a joy.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Southeast region schutzhund clubs.....
Southeastern Region USA schutzhund clubs list


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Regional Clubs - Southeast

List of clubs in the southeast from the GSDCA.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Kiraiko said:


> thanks for the link!
> 
> yes i plan on contacting the GSDCA to see if they know of anyone, but this weekend is the first chance i've had to really sit down and start the long search. i plan on emailing the contacts for the three alabama GSD clubs. i'm in no hurry on this pup so i plan on searching high and low, i just thought this forum would be a good place to put a line out as well.
> 
> GSD FAn - yes, i know all GSD have drive, but certain lines bred for certain purposes have more drive than others, and i've noticed german line dogs are especially driven. and i've seen sequoyah around, i plan on contacting her, even if i dont get a pup, i've had friends of mine that show dogs tell me that sometimes, contacting a good breeder can really help since they can usually point you in a good direction.


Not sure where in AL you're located, but I got Slider from Cyndi Flautt, a breeder in Brandon, MS. He's been extremely healthy over the years, has a solid temperament, is intelligent, the basic all around good dog & IMHO he's beautiful too  . 
Caretti German Shepherds Home Page


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

If its working line your interested in, then you would want to go to the GSDCA-WDA. There are litters listed there.


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

I am also interested in what part of Alabama your residing. I am also living in Alabama! along with a few other members, one of which is in the same town as me.


----------

